# aw this makes me so sad!



## Pink_minx (Jan 10, 2006)

I was looking at some pictures on another forum and saw these two pictures.  It just made me feel bad and so sad for the baby kittens, thinking they wont have a normal life and probably wont live for long, the white one looks like it has no nose to breathe, and the black one looks like it doesnt have a mouth or nose at all.  

** WARNING GRAPHIC IMAGES **

http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/3...lopscat5xi.jpg
http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/787/cyclops4ox.jpg


** WARNING GRAPHIC IMAGES **


----------



## Vinyl Vapour (Jan 10, 2006)

Is that real? If it is, poor things i hope they can breathe somehow! And some cruel people are probably laughing at them too.


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 10, 2006)

yes its real, i read more info about it and they die after birth


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 10, 2006)

Nooooooo........ I hate to see pics like that... *hugs my kitty*


----------



## Pei (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh my, poor kittens!

Why are they born like that? Any additiona info?


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm one of the cruel ones for laughing. Not at their situation, but at the fact that they look like monsters. Sure it's sad that they didn't live, but the way they look doesn't make me sad, it makes me think of a circus.

Abnormalities like that occur in animals often, especially inbred animals. The two-headed cow baby, and other things. It happens every day. (to people, too, unfortunately)


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 10, 2006)

on a side note, it's too bad that they didn't live, because i think it'd be really cool to have a cyclops kitty. he'd kick all the other kitty's asses


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jan 11, 2006)

The white one died after one day old.  I read it on yahoo.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 11, 2006)

AAaw. That makes me really sad. I wonder if there was a reason or if it was just a random defect? That's like those people who sold dog food with corn in it that was poisoned. 100 or so dogs died. It was really sad. **Hugs my 2 doggies**


----------



## rubixio (Jan 11, 2006)

One of my friends still has a preserved baby rabbit with one eye. Pretty freaky to see in person. It's like genetic defects/mutations. Cant say if it's from line breeding (aka "inbreeding") or not, but yeah. Freakishly interesting.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 11, 2006)

They kind of look like something from X-Files.  It actually is sad but also very creepy.


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeah its creepy and sad, but i guess its just a random defect because I read about the first one and they said the other brothers and sisters look normal except for that one.  But Its so weird though, poor babies.


----------



## Vinyl Vapour (Jan 11, 2006)

Theres an article on it here: http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/cyclopes.asp if anyone's interested.  =)


----------

